# أوراق علمية منشورة - للإستفادة وتبادل المعرفة



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (25 فبراير 2006)

سأضع هنا أربع اوراق علمية قمت بنشرها تدور كلها حول مشاركة القطاعين العام والخاص في توفير المشاريع .. وذلك من باب تبادل المعلومات والمعراف في هذا المجال وفي فيما يتعلق به من مجالات:

الورقة الاولى : إمكانيات مباردات التمويل الخاص كمصدر تمويل لمشاريع الخدمات العامة في المملكة العربية السعودية
ورقة بحثية قُدمت في مؤتمر جمعية باحثي ادارة الانشاءآت السوني التاسع عشر الذي عقد في جامعة برايتون ، المملكة المتحدة ، سبتمبر 2003. 

الورقة الثانية : تغطية موضوع مشاركة القطاع العام والخاص في الدوريات العلمية
ورقة بحثية قُدمت في مؤتمر جمعية باحثي ادارة الانشاءآت السنوي العشرين الذي عقد في جامعة هيريوت وات ، المملكة المتحدة ، سبتمبر 2004.

الورقة الثالثة : النمذجة المالية لمشاريع مبادارت التمويل الخاص
ورقة بحثية قُدمت في مؤتمر جمعية باحثي إدارة الانشاءآت السنوي الواحد والعشرون الذي عقد في كلية الدراسات الشرقية والافريقية في لندن بتنظيم من جامعة سالفورد ، المملكة المتحدة ، سبتمبر 2005.

الورقة الرابعة : ادارة المنازعات في مشاريع مبادرات التمويل الخاص / التجربة البريطانية
ورقة بحثية قدمت في المؤتمر الدولي لادارة الانشاءآت والعقارات الذي عقد في جزيرة بينانغ ، ماليزيا ، ديسمبر 2005 . (ضمن المرفقات).

المؤلفين اللذين تم التعاون معهم وكذلك تفاصيل مرجعية الابحاث موجودة في الاوراق العلمية أعلاه.
هي دعوة لكل الزملاء اللذين لديهم أبحاث او اوراق عمل اوحتى عروض في مجال ادارة المشاريع ان يضعوها هنا ليستفيد منها الجميع.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بحث تم نشره في مؤتمر جمعية باحثي ادارة الادنشاءآت ARCOM الذي عقد في مدينة برمنجهام البريطانية في شهر سبتمبر 2006 ، عنوان البحث:

نماذج التكلفة للمشاريع ذات التصميم القياسي
Cost modelling for stsndardised design projects

البحث من تأليف الدكتور / محمد سلامه ، ومشاركة آخرين.

البحث متوفر في المرفقات.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الشكر لك اخونا الكريم د فيصل الشريف

وننتظر استكمالك للاوراق التالية


----------



## م.طاهر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much, you really added


----------

